# Just keep the cold beers a-comin'



## mywaynow (Jun 8, 2012)

Kind of a psychological massage for me; fieldstone walls. Very time consuming, very tiresome and very rewarding. This the first 35 feet or so of a 125 ft length I intend on finishing over the summer. Cold Yeunglings are a must for this feat.


----------



## Jags (Jun 8, 2012)

I like the old timey feel and look of stone walls.  It is rustic x10.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks good...125 feet is a lot of work.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks like it was there forever...I am diggin it...


----------



## mywaynow (Jun 8, 2012)

Doing it the old fashioned way.  Go into the fields/woods, find a stone, pick it up and load it on a trialer, bring it to the wall.  This is why lifespans were shorter in the old days.  Nowadays most work is delivered on a pallet.  Too rich for my blood and lacks the same sense of accomplishment.  Will keep the pics updated every 30 feet or so.


----------



## jeff_t (Jun 8, 2012)

Drink up. If it starts to lean, drink less (or more, to compensate). 

I like it.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 8, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> Drink up. If it starts to lean, drink less (or more, to compensate).
> 
> I like it.



Agreed... 

Also agree with the Yeunglings. I like them all but the Lite. Black and Tans are delicious 

Looks awesome. I am a huge fan of rocks. I have 2 large islands and my house is encompassed by rock.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## fossil (Jun 8, 2012)

Reminds me of Cool Hand Luke. I think you should wear an orange jumpsuit and ankle irons when you're working on this wall.  (For the record, I like it a lot). Rick


----------



## fishingpol (Jun 8, 2012)

Good job.  It'll kill ya making it, but it is great for upper body strengthening. 

I read a story years ago in I think Readers Digest.  The story was about a stone mason who built fieldstone walls.  As the wall came towards the end, he built in a twist into it so the top of the wall gradually progressed into the front face of the wall.  It was truly a work of art.  It was like a giant took the wall and twisted it 1/4 turn on its' length.


----------



## midwestcoast (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice!  That'll be standing there long after we are all gone. Cool.

FWIW my grandpa told me that when they used to pick stones off the fields they used a kind of sledge instead of a trailer so they wouldn't have to lift them up.  Then he'd take me out to pick stones off the fields & he'd drive the tractor while I lifted stones onto the trailer


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 11, 2012)

Very nice . . . stone walls are truly artistic. Since I live in Maine the whole road side is a stone wall . . . but it either was never piled up nicely with the rocks just tossed up or it has degraded over the years . . . your stone wall is very nice.


----------



## begreen (Jun 11, 2012)

Looking really good. That is a lost skill.

"But I would not feel so all alone. Everybody must get stoned."


----------



## bfunk13 (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 11, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Very nice . . . stone walls are truly artistic. Since I live in Maine the whole road side is a stone wall . . . but it either was never piled up nicely with the rocks just tossed up or it has degraded over the years . . . your stone wall is very nice.


 
These walls were normally more of a place to put stones when clearing a farm field, than an attempt to build a good wall. I have them around my yard. It's a shame, but many have been dismantled by homeowners that want a wall.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice work! Lots of work. I love working with stone. I have been planning on rebuilding a wall at my house since we bought it 9 years ago. Hopefully I get to it while I can still lift them.


----------



## thedude110 (Jun 12, 2012)

Great work -- keep the pics coming!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks good MW where you gettin all the stone? Your own fields or you doin the neighbors a favor.

How about a nice BACON sunday to go with that beer
http://www.usatoday.com/money/indus...king-limited-time-bbq-bacon-sundae/55552508/1


----------



## mywaynow (Jun 12, 2012)

That is a take off of a Friendlys or Dennys desert.  It may be good, but I won't be trying it.  Bacon and Ice Cream just don't go.  Now eggs over easy, bacon and a cold beer is a different story!

All the stones have come from the local 1/2 mile radius of my house.  Old farm fields that had piles, old remains of walls and just plain search and siezure.  We are on the edge of a glacier deposit, so there are stones-a-plenty is certain areas.  I am figuring about 12 more loads on the trailer should be enough.  Make that 11, got one late yesterday.  Running the selection down to 30 or so stones creates a serious problem.  Thickness, taper, edge and shape are all issues.  Not too many fit to my liking.  Some days they come off the pile like they lined themselves up for the next course, and others I am left staring into space with no fit in sight.  Sometimes a beer helps a bunch, sometimes a whole bunch of beers help even more!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 13, 2012)

Got a barrel of cream ale on tap for the summer,hits the spot after some concrete work on a hot day (along with some maryland hardshells)Also Michelob and Yuengling in the fridge for back up.  DO you use any cement of just fit and dry stack?


----------



## mywaynow (Jun 13, 2012)

I have built walls on 3 side of the house, and the same road frontage line I am currently working, but the 1/3 section below the drive (current wall will run the top 2/3), with out any cement.  Highest wall was about the same as I am working now, but most was under 24 inches.  No problems to speak of after 12 years or so.  The current stuff is higher and I have been back filling with sakrete and setting and seam filling with mortar mix.  I intend on adding more sakrete as I back fill the wall with dirt/stone mix.  I want this stuff to have some structural integrity as this is the point where the water from hurricane Irene changed our family's lives last year.  This is mostly an aesthetic project, but there is a function as well.  (pardon any type-o's, not wearing the specs)


----------



## mywaynow (Jul 20, 2012)

Update pic. Love this section I just finished up.  Nearing the end of the first section.  Set a point to get to at my big Maple.  12 more feet and I am there.  Weather breaking a bit will make it an easy stretch too.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jul 20, 2012)

You should have had that wall finished by now dammit....
Lookin great!


----------



## Defiant (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice job. Looks fantastic, what's your FPB (feet per beer) speed?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 20, 2012)

Man thats some tight fits MW, not much air between those joints
Lookin for some stone for my house ,lots of choices now but many look fake,guess ill be stackin red shale if i want it all natural.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 20, 2012)

Ya, just short of Mayan stone fitting there


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 20, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## fossil (Jul 20, 2012)

That's really very nice work, quite pleasing to behold.  I know it's strenuous and tedious, but it's so pretty that I hope you'll just keep going until you run out of rocks.      Rick


----------



## firebroad (Jul 20, 2012)

I wish I could do that.  I have a bunch of flat sandstone type pieces that serve as a couple of inches of flower bed border, and I keep knocking them down when I mow and stuff.


----------



## mywaynow (Jul 20, 2012)

It is running me about 1- 1.5 hours per running foot to place them.  I will need to back fill and top with more soil later in the fall when the planting is done.  The stone source is now is a 1/4 mile from me.  Most of the stuff comes from wooded lots.  The big trees, mostly poplars, push up tons of this stuff.  They are like clams too, find one and find a bunch!  I am running into roots now, from the Maple.  Makes the digging tough.  Headin' out there now, beer in hand.  Dog in trail.  Good stuff!


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 20, 2012)

Very nice.... Almost looks like you chiseled them to fit that tight.... 

I


----------



## mywaynow (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is what the process looks like early on.  I have a rolling elevation change up to the road.  That is what I am removing to create a 90 degree joint at the wall.  First I have to dig out the the face of the hill, then build it.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jul 23, 2012)

That looks great! Really nice work. I have done some stone work over the years and hope to do more soon. I like when you get on a roll and the stones almost start to tell you where to put them. Keep up the good work and post more pictures too.


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 23, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Agreed...
> 
> Also agree with the Yeunglings. I like them all but the Lite. Black and Tans are delicious
> 
> ...


Lets be honest Dex, your house is encompassed by firewood stacks.
The stonework......oh, the patience.


----------



## mywaynow (Aug 15, 2012)

Well I made it to the tree that was the my target for the summer. Somewhere around 75 linear feet of wall. Only issue I have is the workmanship, or style evolved a bit over the last 10 feet. I must have been to picky with the stone I picked, and/or took too much time mating the stones. Either way, I think I will be taking a cold chisel to this portion to open up some seams and gaps. See the difference:


----------



## begreen (Aug 15, 2012)

mywaynow said:


> It is running me about 1- 1.5 hours per running foot to place them. I will need to back fill and top with more soil later in the fall when the planting is done. The stone source is now is a 1/4 mile from me. Most of the stuff comes from wooded lots. The big trees, mostly poplars, push up tons of this stuff. They are like clams too, find one and find a bunch! I am running into roots now, from the Maple. Makes the digging tough. Headin' out there now, beer in hand. Dog in trail. Good stuff!


 
It's beautiful work mw and a lost art form. I've decided I like you a whole lot better stoned. LOL Really, your stone work is great. How much chiseling of the rock do you do to get it to fit right?


----------



## mywaynow (Aug 15, 2012)

begreen said:


> It's beautiful work mw and a lost art form. I've decided I like you a whole lot better stoned. LOL Really, your stone work is great. How much chiseling of the rock do you do to get it to fit right?


Not much at all B and thanks for the compliment.  The extra time selecting stone helps, as does slowing the laying process to a crawl I would typically spend 45 minutes in the morning putting some mortar in behind and under the rear of the stones, done in a way to tie the rear support stones to the face stones but limited to not show in the front. The mortar cures while I am working and then if the energy and climate allow, I will pick the next course out for an hour or so at night. A course is roughly 12 feet wide, maybe 20 stones. The only cutting is done with a hammer to form the edges. I cut high spots down when needed with a cordless 4.5 inch grinder with a diamond wheel. Maybe chisel off some odd spots too. I would say one in ten stones gets a trimming of one sort or another. Every 2-3 courses I will load up the back side with bad stones and sackrete for stability. There will be lateral pressure on the wall so I am maintaining a thickness of 15 inches through most of the hieght. Is the difference as easy to spot as I contend (pic 1 vs 3)?


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 15, 2012)

Simply said, That is beautiful work!


----------



## fossil (Aug 15, 2012)

mywaynow said:


> ...Is the difference as easy to spot as I contend (pic 1 vs 3)?


 
Not to my eye in those pics.  I know what it's like to have my nose buried in the details of a project and really sweat the small stuff.  Later on, after I've been finished for a time, I look back on it and can't see what difference it made.  Before I went after it with a bunch of chiseling, I think I'd just get 'er done, back away from it, live with it for a while and then see if it even still bugs you.  Lookin' real good to me.  Rick


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice work mywaynow, gotta love the old world look of a rock wall....


----------



## Thistle (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful. Reminds me of all the dry stone walls I remember seeing in Scotland.


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow thats amazing. You have a lot discipline. Thats a lot of back breakin work. Keep up the good work.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks good . . . really good . . . to me.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 16, 2012)

mywaynow said:


> Well I made it to the tree that was the my target for the summer. Somewhere around 75 linear feet of wall. Only issue I have is the workmanship, or style evolved a bit over the last 10 feet. I must have been to picky with the stone I picked, and/or took too much time mating the stones. Either way, I think I will be taking a cold chisel to this portion to open up some seams and gaps. See the difference:


 
You know- I think you should leave it! This wall will live a looong time, and the change in style/skill is really a great story written right in there. Imagine 2-3 generations from now people looking at it and telling the story of the guy that learned as he went.I love stuff like that

By the way, the early stuff STILL looks great.

edit: I have a few projects where the same thing happened. I recently made an evolutionary series" of skulls, and because I haven't sculpted in a while, they got better as I went. I went back and made replacements for the ones I started on- I can appreciate the pride you're showing in the work.


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 16, 2012)

You definitely got better at it as the time passed, but it all looks great. I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## midwestcoast (Aug 16, 2012)

I see the difference from one pic to the next, but willing to bet that if I saw the whole wall in person I'd see a gradual change in the fit that would not look out of place at all. 
I'm with AP. I like the evolution.  Reminds me of touring Inca sites in Peru, seeing the stonework evolve from the early style which was merely excellent to the later which was stunning.
I too have gone nose-down into projects & sweated details too much. Your eyes are seeing small differences as glaring and maybe seeing small things that no-one else will ever notice.  Seriously, you're worried that the later part is too good! Why not just view it as your masterpiece?


----------



## woodchip (Aug 16, 2012)

That's very neat dry stone walling there. We have a lot round here where we live, but I didn't realise that there was much done in the USA.

Making dry stone walls and laying hedges are both arts which have been in danger of dying out here, fortunately there are enough enthusiasts to keep the old traditions alive.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks fantastic, MWN. I personally feel stonework (either stacked, mortarted, or veneered) has the warmest qualities of any building material. That wall looks great as-is, I wouldn't change a thing. I did natural stone veneer in my kitchen, on my foundation, on the front of my porch and garage, the fireplace chase and on the woodstove wall.......picking every single stone off of the mountains surrounding our hometown. I learned as I went. I can see the difference from the garage facade (where I started) to the fireplace chase (last I did, to date), but no-one else can tell. That stone wall you built will be admired long after we are all dust in the ground........many many eons from now.


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 21, 2012)

There is a certain permanence about building with stone.


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 21, 2012)

super nice work myway, 2 thumbs up and a high 5! sure you're not Incan? Mayan? Egyptian? They could prolly use your skillset trying to figure out some fancy megalithic stonework at Gobekli Tepe in Turkey......if you get bored or run out of rocks.

Take a look at some pics of a place called Puma Punku if you like to see stoneworkers showing off.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 21, 2012)

MWN, I would consider putting down a slotted drain pipe in a bed of shale at the bottom or up a third of the way on the backside of that wall.  Put down a shale base, lay the slotted pipe down, put some more shale on that, put down some good landscape fabric, top cover with straw and dirt.  Slope the pipe around 1/4" per 4' or so.   That would go a long way in helping that wall last even longer......


----------



## mywaynow (Aug 21, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> MWN, I would consider putting down a slotted drain pipe in a bed of shale at the bottom or up a third of the way on the backside of that wall. Put down a shale base, lay the slotted pipe down, put some more shale on that, put down some good landscape fabric, top cover with straw and dirt. Slope the pipe around 1/4" per 4' or so. That would go a long way in helping that wall last even longer......


 
That is a great idea.  Right now the entire back of the wall is exposed so the task is quite easy.  Thanks a ton for the tip.  Will post pics when I do it.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 21, 2012)

mywaynow said:


> That is a great idea.  Right now the entire back of the wall is exposed so the task is quite easy.  Thanks a ton for the tip.  Will post pics when I do it.


You bet brother.  That will give you all kinds of drainage.


----------



## mywaynow (Aug 21, 2012)

I did not put crushed stone beneath the fieldstone for drainage.  I have built walls all around the property and have experienced little to no heaving damage.  Every wall the "pros" build have these beds of 3/4 clean all tamped down tight and flat underneath the select stone that comes on the pallets.  That is not in my bag of tricks from either a cost standpoint or a design angle.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 21, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> MWN, I would consider putting down a slotted drain pipe in a bed of shale at the bottom or up a third of the way on the backside of that wall. Put down a shale base, lay the slotted pipe down, put some more shale on that, put down some good landscape fabric, top cover with straw and dirt. Slope the pipe around 1/4" per 4' or so. That would go a long way in helping that wall last even longer......


 
Hmmmmmmmmm...I really can't figure out how you got the name Scotty _*OVERKILL*_! Truthfully I wanted to like your post, but since I read you are the most liked, I had to rebel!


----------



## ScotO (Aug 22, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Truthfully I wanted to like your post, but since I read you are the most liked, I had to rebel!


just for the record, Eaton, I bet I've given out more likes than I have received!   This place makes me feel normal again.   I used to think I was crazy til I found Hearth.com!!


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 22, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> just for the record, Eaton, I bet I've given out more likes than I have received!   This place makes me feel normal again.   I used to think I was crazy til I found Hearth.com!!



I'll like that... BTW, I had to check your total count yesterday...

You are "liked" very much.....


----------



## ScotO (Aug 22, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> I'll like that... BTW, I had to check your total count yesterday...
> 
> You are "liked" very much.....


 As are you, my friend!  I don't think the 'likes' mean as much as the content being 'liked'.  I think it just goes to show you that alot of us think alike in most of our ways.  As I said earlier in this post, I feel I finally have a home here with my madness at Hearth.com.  Sorry for the hijack, MWN.  Back to the rock wall......


----------



## Realstone (Oct 6, 2012)

I didn't read through all the posts (colour me 'lazy'), but that is an excellent example of dry stack stone masonry.  Are you a stone mason by chance?  BTW, sorry for being the Johnny come lately on this thread.


----------



## mywaynow (Oct 6, 2012)

Not a stone mason but a fan of stone work.  I guess not afraid to try the work either.  Built short walls for raised bed all around the house and did the same type of work across 45 feet of the same berm, but on the other side of my driveway.  I find myself always focused on the stone work when on jobsites.  Sometimes I even get to ask questions!


----------



## ScotO (Oct 6, 2012)

Still waiting on those "after" pics, MWN!


----------



## mywaynow (Oct 6, 2012)

Not quite after yet.  Gotta get a machine to move some soil.  Got the drains is though.  Maybe I can remember to shoot that one tomorrow.


----------



## Realstone (Oct 6, 2012)

Well if you get bored of what you do, you should consider it.  There isn't a whole lot of call for that type of work, but it pays well when you do score a contract.


----------



## fishingpol (Oct 11, 2012)

Here is a pic of a cemetery wall that we walked past when we were leaving a fair over the weekend.  That round stone is so out of place but it looks right if that makes any sense.


----------



## Realstone (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks good.  Nice balance of rocks & chinks to fill in.


----------



## mywaynow (Oct 11, 2012)

That is definitely a machine assist or multiperson job there.  I would not want a helper unless it was a 30hp kubota!


----------



## firebroad (Oct 12, 2012)

One thing I've always loved about New England (and parts of PA) are those wonderful stone fences.  To think that those farmers from the 18th & 19th century dug them out of the ground to plant their fields, then created these wonderful mortarless structures to keep the livestock out, and they are still standing!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 12, 2012)

Realstone said:


> Looks good. Nice balance of rocks & _*chinks*_ to fill in.


 
I believe they prefer "Asians"


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 12, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Here is a pic of a cemetery wall that we walked past when we were leaving a fair over the weekend. That round stone is so out of place but it looks right if that makes any sense.


 
The large round stone makes that wall interesting. It would have been a crime not to use that stone there.


----------



## ColdNH (Oct 12, 2012)

Great looking walls and I admire the dedication. I love all the old stone walls in New England, especially when I'm walking or hiking in the woods and I pass by one of these walls which is now completely surrounded by woods. Makes one think about the past and how prominent farming was in new england in the past.


----------



## Realstone (Oct 13, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> I believe they prefer "Asians"


Asians work well, but after a while they improve the manufacturing to the point that you don't recognize it anymore


----------



## jqgs214 (Oct 13, 2012)

My attempt a few years back,  still holding strong, all set right in tamped sand, sand is about 10 ft deep, well thats as far as I ever dug.


----------



## Realstone (Oct 13, 2012)

jqgs214 said:


> My attempt a few years back, still holding strong, all set right in tamped sand, sand is about 10 ft deep, well thats as far as I ever dug.


I love it!  The beauty of natural over interlock and precast in an application like yours is that it actually looks better with age.  The stone acquires a natural 'patina' and hopefully a fine moss will fill in all the gaps.


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 14, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> just for the record, Eaton, I bet I've given out more likes than I have received!  This place makes me feel normal again. I used to think I was crazy til I found Hearth.com!!


 
What do you mean, "you used to think I was crazy"?  That is good Scotty. What a comedian.


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice work myway. Very nice. Thanks for the pics. Did you buy that stone? Or is it on your property?


----------



## Realstone (Oct 14, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> What do you mean, "you used to think I was crazy"?  That is good Scotty. What a comedian.


We find comfort here in the asylum


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 14, 2012)

Realstone said:


> We find comfort here in the asylum


 
The heat must have been getting to him back in August.


----------



## mywaynow (Oct 14, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Nice work myway. Very nice. Thanks for the pics. Did you buy that stone? Or is it on your property?


 All stone was picked by hand from the area.  Some was unearthed from the property for one reason or the other, including the soil work for the wall.  That is kind of a big deal for me having done this completely from scratch vs having pallets of stone delivered.  It would have cost thousands just for the stone to cover this much wall.


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Oct 14, 2012)

ColdNH said:


> Great looking walls and I admire the dedication. I love all the old stone walls in New England, especially when I'm walking or hiking in the woods and I pass by one of these walls which is now completely surrounded by woods. Makes one think about the past and how prominent farming was in new england in the past.




I'm trying for an old time look myself.


----------



## Realstone (Oct 14, 2012)

hilbiliarkiboi said:


> I'm trying for an old time look myself.
> 
> View attachment 77222


I've done random mortared stonework and a little dry stack myself, but I'm no expert. One thing the experts agree on is that there is a lot of waste with natural stone walls etc. You will need approximately 1.5x to 4x the amount of raw stone relative to installed stone (depending on the quality of your raw material) to get that look that is 'just right'.


----------



## jqgs214 (Oct 14, 2012)

Realstone said:


> I love it! The beauty of natural over interlock and precast in an application like yours is that it actually looks better with age. The stone acquires a natural 'patina' and hopefully a fine moss will fill in all the gaps.


 
Oh, forgot to mention it is all drystack and now its 5 years old.  Has not budged.  I was scared as this was my first attempt at any stone work.  and I had about 30% waste that I am still finding uses for.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 14, 2012)

Realstone said:


> I've done random mortared stonework and a little dry stack myself, but I'm no expert. One thing the experts agree on is that there is a lot of waste with natural stone walls etc. You will need approximately 1.5x to 4x the amount of raw stone relative to installed stone (depending on the quality of your raw material) to get that look that is 'just right'.



I bet you used "fake" stone, didn't you?


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 14, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> I believe they prefer "Asians"


 
 The first time I read through the post that went over my head. Reading to fast. Not politically correct Eatonpcat. Funny though!


----------



## Realstone (Oct 14, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I bet you used "fake" stone, didn't you?


Sigh , yes.

But I've also done lots of the real thing.  

You must be some kind of a mind reader bro


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 14, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> The first time I read through the post that went over my head. Reading to fast. Not politically correct Eatonpcat. Funny though!


 

Fact is, the Asian's did build one heck of a stone wall!


----------



## ScotO (Oct 14, 2012)

Realstone said:


> Sigh , yes.
> 
> But I've also done lots of the real thing.
> 
> You must be some kind of a mind reader bro


 I was just teasing, bud!  With a name like Realstone, I never thought you'd use fake stone!

The "fake" stone they make now is absolutely amazing stuff.  Cannot believe how realistic it is!  I used the real stuff all through our house out of necessity....I couldn't afford the fake stuff!


----------



## mywaynow (Oct 14, 2012)

Lick'm and stick'm rocks!


----------



## Realstone (Oct 14, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I was just teasing, bud! With a name like Realstone, I never thought you'd use fake stone!
> 
> The "fake" stone they make now is absolutely amazing stuff. Cannot believe how realistic it is! I used the real stuff all through our house out of necessity....I couldn't afford the fake stuff!


Doh!  (*Realstone* smacks his forehead)  How did I miss that one?

About the fake stone - it's amazing to me too.  Out of 6 boxes of random ledgerock, no two are the same.  Some are similar, but nowhere near re-coloured duplicates.  You're right about the price too.  Even with the factory only 2 miles from my home, it's still $7/ft²


----------



## mywaynow (Jun 8, 2013)

Little update on the project. The Pin Oak I transplanted took fine. I had moved 2, but had the feeling only the one would make it, and that is what happened. Topping the fill with 1.5-4 inch riverstone. Color is good, matches the wall well. There will be boxwoods planted in this bed shortly. Will follow up with pics...


----------



## ScotO (Jun 8, 2013)

mywaynow said:


> Little update on the project. The Pin Oak I transplanted took fine. I had moved 2, but had the feeling only the one would make it, and that is what happened. Topping the fill with 1.5-4 inch riverstone. Color is good, matches the wall well. There will be boxwoods planted in this bed shortly. Will follow up with pics...


looks fantabulous, brother!  I was wondering if you were still working on this project.  Did you end up putting a French drain in it?


----------



## mywaynow (Jun 8, 2013)

Drain is in there.  Did not see any heaving over the winter, so it seems the water is not building up.  Just got done raking out the stone.  Triceps and back are not happy.


----------



## begreen (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice work. It looks great. Definitely take a loooong beer break.


----------



## mywaynow (Jun 8, 2013)

Would love to do that right now, but I have to umpire a playoff baseball game in an hour.  I guess the cold one(s)  will taste that much better afterwards.  Thanks for the compliments....


----------



## ScotO (Jun 8, 2013)

mywaynow said:


> Would love to do that right now, but I have to umpire a playoff baseball game in an hour. I guess the cold one(s) will taste that much better afterwards. Thanks for the compliments....


Have fun.  I'll be putting some beverages away for the next 9 days......I'm on my first summer vacation!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jun 8, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Have fun. I'll be putting some beverages away for the next 9 days......I'm on my first summer vacation!


 
Vacation...You should be taking out the adult beverages, not putting them away!!   Have fun brother!


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 8, 2013)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 8, 2013)

Lotta nice work there.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 9, 2013)

Lotta damn rocks


----------



## mywaynow (Jun 9, 2013)

Had 9 tons delivered (small ones for topping).  Looks like that will just make the section I finished last fall.


----------

